# What we women "may" do to be beautiful;)



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 16, 2014)

nwlady.  I just recently watched this program for the first time.  It can be real funny sometimes.  Thanks.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad you liked it Melody, I thought it was funny "sometimes" as well This was one that stuck in my mind


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2014)

LOL - she looks like Mick Jagger's love-child!

I really liked that show until they changed over to whatshisname - can't stand that guy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - she looks like Mick Jagger's love-child!
> 
> I really liked that show until they changed over to whatshisname - can't stand that guy.



I'm with you Phil, no one can take Charlies place, geesh  I wouldn't have "disliked" Kusher but for his rude comments while on a talk show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I really liked that show until they changed over to whatshisname - can't stand that guy.



Agree, I don't hate the new guy, but he's not funny at all.  He was okay on the 70s Show years back.  Charlie Sheen made the show a success, IMO.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'm with you Phil, no one can take Charlies place, geesh  I wouldn't have "disliked" Kusher but for his rude comments while on a talk show.





SeaBreeze said:


> Agree, I don't hate the new guy, but he's not funny at all.  He was okay on the 70s Show years back.  Charlie Sheen made the show a success, IMO.



It just seems that if Sheen and Kutcher went out to do some heavy-weight partying in _real_ life, Kutcher would be calling a taxi to take him back to Mommy's place at 10PM while Charlie would just be taking off his coat.

Sheen _made_ that role, and just like when they announce a last-minute substitution for the star in a Broadway play, it's a huge disappointment when you judge them against the original.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2014)

Why is that show even on the air anymore?  ... no point to any of it ..  it ran its course long ago.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Why is that show even on the air anymore?  ... no point to any of it ..  it ran its course long ago.



I still watch _The Rifleman_ and _Perry Mason_, too ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It just seems that if Sheen and Kutcher went out to do some heavy-weight partying in _real_ life, Kutcher would be calling a taxi to take him back to Mommy's place at 10PM while Charlie would just be taking off his coat.
> 
> Sheen _made_ that role, and just like when they announce a last-minute substitution for the star in a Broadway play, it's a huge disappointment when you judge them against the original.



I noticed they "tried" to replace Zeva on NCIS too, no go  You are right Phil, good roles are _"made"_ by the people in them, unique, can't be duplicated.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2014)

*What we women "may" do to be **beautiful*****


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

*The ugly, unfair truth about looking beautiful*

Why, after decades of feminism, do we seem to demand that women in the public eye be extraordinarily beautiful but their male counterparts can get away with being ordinary?





Beauty and the, er, ordinary guy William Leith  Photo: ALAISTAIR LEVY

The art critic John Berger famously said that, in our culture, “men act and women appear”. He didn’t mean that women didn’t actually do anything, or that men never looked pretty. His point was that this was how men and women were depicted.  Men were supposed to be effective, and women were supposed to be attractive. He was right. And it was a travesty. But that was in 1972; it was a long time ago.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...gly-unfair-truth-about-looking-beautiful.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jim,

That has got to be the best thing I've read, so thank you for posting the link.  I hope some women here take the time to read it, I think every woman should read it.  The fact it is written by a man made it all the more "hard" hitting, thank you again, Denise  PS it just gave me a lot to look at and think about, maybe even feel better about myself


----------



## AprilT (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL! And sad, I know.  I was watching the news this morning and they featured something similar, showing where a guy did a one year experiment.  The news reporter/anchor wore the exact same blue suit every day on air for one year while his co-host/anchor wore various outfits and was often bombarded with talk about what and why she wore certain things, while he never received any comments on his attire.

I'll see if I can find a clip somewhere.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 18, 2014)

A quick snap of the year of daily wear and co-host different outfits
http://www.dailyedge.ie/karl-stefanovic-sexism-experiment-1784660-Nov2014/


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 18, 2014)

AprilT said:


> LOL! And sad, I know.  I was watching the news this morning and they featured something similar, showing where a guy did a one year experiment.  The news reporter/anchor wore the exact same blue suit every day on air for one year while his co-host/anchor wore various outfits and was often bombarded with talk about what and why she wore certain things, while he never received any comments on his attire.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a clip somewhere.



Great example April, wow, so much in that article helped me.hugs, denise


----------

